# Warm-up Ride... or not. What do you think?



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Two weekends ago I did 200km with 7500ft of climbing. I haven't ridden since. 
This Sunday I plan to do 250km with 11,000ft of climbing. 

Should I ride a warm up this week or rest?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My dilemma is that by the end of the last ride I was feeling the muscles tighten up. First in the hip, then lower back, then the knee soreness. I realize it is a stretching issue that happens after a few weeks of climbing. I have been trying to stretch, ice and rest to let any inflammation subside.

I think I should do a light mid-week ride to wake everything up, but I am afraid I'll deplete myself before the big ride on Sunday or inflame it prematurely before it is ready to go again. 

Thoughts?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> I think I should do a light mid-week ride to wake everything up, but I am afraid I'll deplete myself before the big ride on Sunday or inflame it prematurely before it is ready to go again.
> 
> Thoughts?


Light ride, or even several. You won't "deplete" yourself by riding a few hours at a moderate pace. You will keep the muscles in better shape. Go easy, and back off more if anything starts hurting.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I went in for a deep massage last night, so I feel more like I can do a warm-up ride. I was just real tight in my hip socket and left lower back.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Small Ring Light Ride*

just make sure you keep it in the small ring. I call these rides kids rides, family rides or photograpy rides.  Cycling makes my legs so tight if I don't stretch every once in awhile my legs ache all over. Good luck. What's up with that huge ride you'll be doing? Is it a race?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

On some rides you need some strategic photo opportunities. 

I had a race lined up two weeks ago, but it was cancelled due to dangerous conditions. My long rides will be greatly reduced after the first week of December for an unknown period of time due to clear skies with a chance of baby. I decided to go for broke and do one last killer ride before the baby arrives. It will be just in time for my birthday. Of course, my team will be off racing a spectacular event that I would have a good chance of winning my age group if I went, but it is on the wrong side of the mountains for me to get back in time in an emergency.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Restrict yourself to careful 'round the block rides with phone and ear plug. Best of luck with baby.


----------



## ChazMan428 (Oct 29, 2008)

*riding between long hard rides*

I ALWAYS ride the day after a century, easy of course, then take the following day off. I may alternate easy/off days for 3-4 days until I feel fully recovered to resume regular training. I've done centuries with 6 days in between and simply took some easy and off days in between to stay loose and rested.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Well... it looks like no rides in between. I should be ok. Lots of stretching. We'll see how it goes. Whoohoo!!!


----------

